# What would you do if you suddenly ended up back in October 2019?



## FuckedUp (May 23, 2020)

Imagine, for instance, you're walking across the house when you blink and suddenly you're outside. Except you're not just outside, you're at your college campus. Full of people with not a mask in sight. A few moments later, you get a text from your mom asking how your stats exam went. "Stats? I took that last fall!" Then it dawns on you: you're in fall 2019. Checking your phone again, you confirm it's mid-October 2019.

What do you do, applying the above scenario to whatever you were doing at the time?

*edit: assume determinism is in effect until catching up to the present day*


----------



## JosephStalin (May 23, 2020)

Start laying in supplies of paper towels, tissues, toilet paper, bottled water, hand sanitizer, baby wipes, and gloves.   Would be fully stocked no later than the end of the year.  Doing this presently, for a wider variety of things.


----------



## JULAY (May 23, 2020)

Start shorting the fuck out of the stock market.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 23, 2020)

be upset that all the work I've done on my house/hobbies in the past 7 months is gone, wish I'd memorized some lottery numbers or checked which cryptocurrency or stocks are doing great in the future. otherwise nothing has changed for neets. I can't even think of any famous people who've died in the last 7 months to win deadpools. maybe if I tried hard enough I could remember a few.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (May 23, 2020)

Warn people about 9/11.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 23, 2020)

Figure out how I managed to time travel.


----------



## MalWart (May 23, 2020)

Kill myself and end my life on a positive note.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 23, 2020)

Start buying up pharma stocks, and prepare to short the rest.
Buy a truckload or two of cheap surgical masks at the low price of $0.25 per piece and only start selling them in March.

Edit: clarification.


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 23, 2020)

I'd tell the girls at my locals Hooters about the coming Corona apocalypse and ask them if they want to be my harem to help repopulate the US.

I'd use Kobe Bryant's death, which happened just before the shit really hit the fan in the US, as proof that I'm really from the future.


----------



## Wendy Carter (May 23, 2020)

Shit my pants and do nothing.


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 23, 2020)

I'd hope I paid enough attention to things I could win bets on. Doubtful though.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (May 23, 2020)

Hope I’d end up back in October 1999


----------



## BeboRefugee (May 23, 2020)

Do what most above said, maybe wait to buy things until they're on sale..
Mostly pray that it doesn't happen again. Groundhog Day is all about hammering home how mundane the repitition gets. This would be that, only reliving these last 3 months would get offensively dull.


----------



## Save Goober (May 24, 2020)

I would put all my money into Tesla calls, sell them at the peak, and then start shorting the market, specifically airlines and cruise lines. Then I would buy Amazon stock at the bottom.


----------



## c-no (May 24, 2020)

See if I can undo shit that happened while I was taking care of a family member as his caregiver. I lived in another state back in that month and I'd rather see if things could change for the better. Otherwise, it's all still fucked.

Other than that, I'd either get winning lotto numbers or wish I was thrown further back so as to make past me reconsider life choices.


----------



## Кот Бегемот (May 24, 2020)

why do people always assume that time will take the same path. May be this time around Chinks eat another kind of bat and virus is actually going to wipe out 99% not 1%.


----------



## Orion Balls (May 24, 2020)

If it's 2019, and I'm on a college campus, that means that I decided at some point to work for the demon that is Sodexo. I will go neck myself, now. 

All joking aside, I'd probably go buy some fabric so I can get to sewing and corner the market on fashionable yet effective masks.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (May 24, 2020)

Declare Corona to be a new God and myself as its sole prophet. 

I'd then pull out some death note tier shit and begin announcing online who and where people were about to die.

Because I've no better ideas.


----------



## FuckedUp (May 24, 2020)

Кот Бегемот said:


> why do people always assume that time will take the same path. May be this time around Chinks eat another kind of bat and virus is actually going to wipe out 99% not 1%.


I've thought this very thing too: to keep things simple, assume determinism is in effect until you catch up to the present day.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 24, 2020)

-Start talking to someone I only just recently met a lot sooner, and get that started off on the right foot. (Better late than never, but this should've happened a long time ago; I just pussed out all year in 2019.)

-NOT buy the moped I would later buy in December and lose 250+ on.

-Various other little fixes like that.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 24, 2020)

Buy some anime DVDs and AC amiibo cards when they were cheaper, as well as go to movies and some restaurants that I've Never been to. I would enjoy life just a tiny bit more, I'd only start to stock up on the serious supplies in January, before it all went to shit. Also I would know not to buy Stone


----------



## Faggotron The Negromancer (May 26, 2020)

tbh I probably wouldn't even realize because I'm a fucking dumbass


----------



## Llama king (May 26, 2020)

Nothing


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 26, 2020)

I’d be really pissed I didn’t wake up in 2015, when half my relatives were still alive and I could have resolved things better with my woman and avoided a bunch of useless classes and used the work ethic I learned to do better and had a generally improved life. I’d be passed that I have to repeat what was mostly the worst months of my college with none of what was real good.

if I have to wake up in 2019 Id apply to a lot fewer schools, since I already know who’d take me, or to different ones. Would have also gained several months of reading and practice on the instruments I play. Basically nothing of value to change.

there’s a reason you gave this very specific prompt, OP. What’s your regret?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (May 26, 2020)

Nothing. Everything I've done from then to now was the right choice. Everything else is outside of my control.


----------



## FuckedUp (May 26, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> there’s a reason you gave this very specific prompt, OP. What’s your regret?


Nothing really, it's just the classic "mental time travel to before a disaster (e.g. COVID-19 spergout)" scenario.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (May 26, 2020)

I would be pissed; Months of work to do again and the only thing I would be able to look foward to doing is replaying the launch of  classic.


----------



## John Titor (May 26, 2020)

Back up all the shit I'm about to lose at the end of the month.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 26, 2020)

Bet a fuckload of money on high-payout sporting events and buy stock in Bounty


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (May 26, 2020)

Wendy Carter said:


> Shit my pants and do nothing.


This is the unironic true and honest answer.

I would start prepping early, I guess.


----------



## President Joe Biden (May 26, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Nothing really, it's just the classic "mental time travel to before a disaster (e.g. COVID-19 spergout)" scenario.


You can be honest with us, we're you're friends! Why not November?

The only thing I would do is buy more ammo than I did back in October. Scooped up a BMW for some reason instead. The car is nice but right now I would rather have the extra firepower.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 4, 2020)

Kill the cops who would become responsible for George Floyd’s death and blame it on Antifa.  Also depending whether or not we find a cure for the virus by the time I’m sent back kill/cure patient zero before anyone else is infected


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd tell Null he'll chimp out because of a Trump shitpost.


----------



## Son of Odin (Jun 4, 2020)

Get the brakes in my truck fixed so I don't total it in the accident I had a month later
Go to the metal concert that I was on my way to when I got into that car accident
Hoard toilet paper, surgical masks, and guns to sell for a premium later
Put stocks in pharmaceutical companies


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 4, 2020)

I wouldn't have gotten that broccoli soup from Panera, I farted so much my ass hurt the next day.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jun 4, 2020)

Notgoodwithusernames said:


> Kill the cops who would become responsible for George Floyd’s death and blame it on Antifa.  Also depending whether or not we find a cure for the virus by the time I’m sent back kill/cure patient zero before anyone else is infected


You're not ever "sent back", you just relive the past seven-and-a-half months at normal speed. I think I misread this post.


----------



## Made In China (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd need to go back at least 10 more years to fix my fuckups


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 4, 2020)

I’d invest heavily in plywood and glass companies

Maybe buy some property in Minneapolis that’ll get burnt to collect on the insurance


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 4, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Hope I’d end up back in October 1999


This.  I'd be pissed I only went back nine months.  Send be back to the beginning of college so I can actually make changes to my life.  Nine months ago, I guess interact with a few girls differently.



Кот Бегемот said:


> why do people always assume that time will take the same path. May be this time around Chinks eat another kind of bat and virus is actually going to wipe out 99% not 1%.


But, why would me going back in time nine months affect what type a bat they eat?


----------



## Derped223 (Jun 4, 2020)

Maybe hold off on building my PC and save money for when my mariner's engine cooling shit's it's self and get it fixed instead of Chernobyling it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 9, 2020)

It'd be refreshing that there's still public gatherings - and no "social distancing", panic buying, or closures in a world full of hypochondriacs fearing COVID-19 as the new bubonic plague.

(sign of times: a fat woman in a mask staring at a smartphone)


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 9, 2020)

Give George Floyd a shit ton of drugs and hope he overdoses.


----------



## queerape (Jun 12, 2020)

Attend my own birthday. Feel proud as I watch myself eat a shit ton of chicken with the best friends anyone can ask for.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jun 12, 2020)

PS1gamenwatch said:


> Hope I’d end up back in October 1999



I'd like to end up back in October 1989.  Good times, good times...


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 12, 2020)

I'd kill Hitler.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Jun 12, 2020)

Pick the winning numbers of the biggest Powerball jackpot that month then gtfo and buy a remote cabin in the Sierra Nevada.

Also spend more time with my kitty that passed two weeks ago. Semper Fi Smokey.

edited: bad sentence syntax, still upset whenever I think of Smokey


----------



## FuckedUp (Jun 12, 2020)

JosephStalin said:


> I'd like to end up back in October 1989.  Good times, good times...


That's ten years before I was born.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jun 13, 2020)

Buy some candy corn and eat it.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 14, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Give George Floyd a shit ton of drugs and hope he overdoses.


((They)) would just pick another cop brutality case to start the riots. They tried with the armed robbery dude a d others.


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jun 15, 2020)

Bet on the Nationals winning the World Series and the Chiefs winning the SuperBowl.

Tell Derek the cop to just get drunk and have sex with his wife instead of working and killing George. 

Say goodbye to my grandma who died this year.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 16, 2020)

Look at all the opportunistic money grubbers.

I'd take the chance to visit my grandfather before he died. He still had the PS2 and nobody believed it was mine. It wasn't, but he would have been too lonely to argue. On account of him being a convicted pedo and everybody except me cutting contact.

Sorry about the false accusations gramps.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jun 16, 2020)

Fly to China and eat bat soup


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jun 21, 2020)

I couldn't do anything. Probably would hit up some associate of mine and be called insane.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## NeroRisotto (Jan 14, 2021)

Bet everything I have on the 2020 election.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 14, 2021)

Two chick's at the same time, man.


----------



## Gensou Hadou (Jan 14, 2021)

I'd appreciate my life a little more. Treat every day like it's my last, do everything I can, and dread the incoming apocalypse. I didn't know how good I had it back then.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Jan 14, 2021)

Quit my job, dump everything I can reasonably pull out of things in to Amazon and pharmaceutical stock, live off my savings for a few months, then cash out and retire to an interior-renovated castle in Spain that will get me the same floor space as a villa in Baja that cost 20x more, then get high speed internet wired in and spend my days shitposting and paying full price for video games I’ll play once and never touch again.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 15, 2021)

Drink up.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 15, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It'd be refreshing that there's still public gatherings - and no "social distancing", panic buying, or closures in a world full of hypochondriacs fearing COVID-19 as the new bubonic plague.
> 
> (sign of times: a fat woman in a mask staring at a smartphone)


I'm struggling to remember what that was like, when we didn't have to constantly be paranoid. It makes me very sad.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 15, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> It makes me very sad.


Even the part of coronapanic before the muzzle mandates seems so long ago and different now. I worry this New Normal® nay never end for the rest of history.


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 17, 2021)

Tell myself to just plant carrot and potato in spring 2020. The two rows of rutabaga didn't turn out well, and it was kind of a waste of space.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 17, 2021)

Buy way, way more ammo.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jan 18, 2021)

I could make soooooo much money from Robinhood


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 19, 2021)

I would take advantage of the lack of travel restrictions to haul ass to Ruckersville to destroy 14 Branchland Ct and defeat Chris once and for all, saving us an entire year of Dimensional Merge bullshit and Sonichu roleplaying


----------

